# Massey 261 hydraulic return



## spice (Jun 22, 2021)

Is there anyone with a Massey 261, with a loader, that can tell me where the hydraulic return connects. Pictures are worth a thousand words.

Ian


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Pictures are indeed worth a lot. Some shots of what you have currently would go a long way toward answering your question.

The Massey tractors of that vintage were equipped with more than one hydraulic option and configuration. Without knowing what you're working with right now, what you're planning to add/change, there's not much to go on. The only "one size fits all' suggestion would probably the stock, generic one. Modify one of the filler plugs. Not one I would recommend, but you see it bandied about frequently by those who want to offer an answer, but don't know the answer. 

Tell us a bit more about what you have and what you want.


----------



## spice (Jun 22, 2021)

Fedup said:


> Pictures are indeed worth a lot. Some shots of what you have currently would go a long way toward answering your question.
> 
> The Massey tractors of that vintage were equipped with more than one hydraulic option and configuration. Without knowing what you're working with right now, what you're planning to add/change, there's not much to go on. The only "one size fits all' suggestion would probably the stock, generic one. Modify one of the filler plugs. Not one I would recommend, but you see it bandied about frequently by those who want to offer an answer, but don't know the answer.
> 
> Tell us a bit more about what you have and what you want.


I set up a koyker k5 on the Massey 261. I have a diverter plate that I'm using to get flow from the pump. And the hydraulic return is a port next to the refill plug. When I set the pressure to constant flow I can see it pressurizing the line up to the control valve. 

When I move the joystick it just barely moves the arms. They aren't just slow, they won't go up more than about two feet. And they won't go down without turning the tractor off and jiggling the joystick to release the pressure.

I've heard Massey has a weird hydraulic setup but it can't be this hard. LOL.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds to me like you need to dump the fluid back into the sump at a non pressurized point. On my Large Kubota's, Kubota provides a dump port on the rear PTO casting.


----------



## spice (Jun 22, 2021)

Sidecar,

Yeah. That sounds right. It's like I'm getting pressure on both the inflow and outflow lines. I have the user manual, and the maintenance manual. Neither one has a breakdown of the auxiliary ports. I was hoping someone here has a 231/261 with a loader already attached that can point


----------



## spice (Jun 22, 2021)

Is there no one who knows where the tank port is located on a Massey 261?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

A long shot but if no one knows and you cannot determine the location, I'd say do what Kubota does and remove the back cover on the pto (if it has one) and drill and tap it for a return (dump) fitting. Just be sure you drill and tap the hole above the static level of the gearcase fluid. I'd think there would be a return port but in as much as I have Kubota's I don't have a clue where. You might want to inspect the gear case about halfway up along both sides to see it you can find a plug in a threaded port.


----------



## spice (Jun 22, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> A long shot but if no one knows and you cannot determine the location, I'd say do what Kubota does and remove the back cover on the pto (if it has one) and drill and tap it for a return (dump) fitting. Just be sure you drill and tap the hole above the static level of the gearcase fluid. I'd think there would be a return port but in as much as I have Kubota's I don't have a clue where. You might want to inspect the gear case about halfway up along both sides to see it you can find a plug in a threaded port.



So the port below the seat was the correct one. It seems to be running a little slow but its moving under it's own power. Thank you Sidecar for the help in diagnosing my problem. You were right on the money.


----------

